# Kioti NX6010 Overheating



## McQueen (Oct 8, 2016)

I have a 2016 Kioti NX6010. The tractor overheats because the pull out screens do not stop anything from reaching the radiator and plugging it up. The dealership said that Kioti changed the screen setup for 2016. The tractor is basically useless for brush hog work unless you carry an air compressor around to clean out the radiator every couple of hours. Have tried attaching a finer mess wire screen to the original, it helps, but not by much. Anyone having the same problem.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy McQueen, welcome to the forum.

I had a similar experience with a Kubota G1900 diesel mower, especially under dry conditions. The screen would plug with dirt and chaff, requiring me to clean the screen and blow out the radiator frequently. I solved this problem by installing a massive sprinkling system. Not a practical solution for you. When the grass is green and ground moist, no problem.

IMO, you will have to accept this as an operating condition and live with it.


----------



## McQueen (Oct 8, 2016)

It isn't that the screens clog up; they do not catch anything because the screen holes are way to big. I cut the screen out of the frames and attached a finer screen. I hope this works.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Watchful eye on the bottom of radiator for clogging.


----------

